# Billing North Carolina Medicaid for depo injections



## LanaW (Jul 28, 2009)

Help - I am using the code 96372 and it is being denied - pt brings depo - we inject - charge nothing for the J code but I do put it on the claim so the payor will know what is being injected.  Use 96372 as the inj code but it is being denied....any ideas?
Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 28, 2009)

Do not bill the J code at all since the patient supplied it.


----------



## mraymond74 (Jul 29, 2009)

I work in a OB/GYN office in Raleigh.  We bill the 96372 & the J code billed with a zero charge & ICD-9 
V25.09. Plus with modifier FP for family planning.  Medicaid's policy states you must put modifier FP, if it is for family planning. 
Hope this helps!!

Michelle Raymond, CPC


----------



## dan528i (Jul 29, 2009)

I am in NY and till anout 5 months ago we used the same code for inj. BUT most of our carriers switched to "90471 Injection of med. IM or SO". I am NOT sure sure about your state though. See if you can call them again (spend another 1/2 day on the phone)   (SORRY) and see if its a paybale code.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 30, 2009)

dan528i said:


> I am in NY and till anout 5 months ago we used the same code for inj. BUT most of our carriers switched to "90471 Injection of med. IM or SO". I am NOT sure sure about your state though. See if you can call them again (spend another 1/2 day on the phone)   (SORRY) and see if its a paybale code.



90471 is for immunizations, I am having a hard time calling depo an immunization to prevent pregnancy.


----------



## LanaW (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks to all of you!


----------

